# Clean Installing Windows 8 on a computer that already came with a version of it



## raphaelmagno

*[solved] Clean Installing Windows8 on a computer that already came with it*

Hello,

My problem is:


I have bought a Dell Inspiron Laptop with *Windows 8 Single-Language 64-bit (Portuguese-BR)* installed
I have legally got a *Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (English)* license from DreamSpark, with whom my University has a partnership. I downloaded an ISO from the website
I've formatted my computer and tried to install the Professional version from a DVD, booting it
It *didn't* prompt me to enter any key, but, after a couple of minutes from beginning, gave me the following message: 
"The product key entered does not match any of the Windows images available for installation. Enter a different product key"​
I don't have any mean to enter a different key. It seems that the one the message refers to is stored on the BIOS and is unchangeable.

According to some forums, it is impossible to do what I am trying to. Is it true? Isn't there any way to change the key that came installed on my Laptop? It sounds strange, but apparently I can't install Window 8 on a computer that came with Windows 8. 

Thanks in advance,

Raphael Magno


--------- Problem Solved ---------

Thank u guys for the help, here is what I did (a little bit old school way):

After clicking "install" on the Win8 DVD boot screen I started pressing all the "F keys" (functions keys), as fast as I could. One of them prevented it to look for the product key on the Bios. I started the installation processes without entering any key, it was asked only by the end of the process.

If you discover which of the f keys made it possible, please, post here.


----------



## johnb35

When you booted to the english version windows 8 did you delete all existing partitoins and repartition and then install windows?  Thats how you do a fresh install.


----------



## StrangleHold

Yeap, sounds like you need to try it again. This time delete the partition and do a clean install and use your new key .


----------



## raphaelmagno

Yes, I used the Ubuntu installation on a USB flash drive to delete all partitions and to completely format the hard drive.

I could actually install Windows 8, but I firstly had to install Windows 7 and then load the installation disk from it. It caused me a problem, I can't install _Intel Turbo Boot_ because I must have used the UEFI boot option, which was not possible in the way I did.


----------



## raphaelmagno

Here it's said:

_Rather than using a sticker, PC manufacturers are instead embedding the product key -- associated with a fingerprint of the hardware -- into the BIOS/UEFI firmware on the motherboard. This is part of Microsoft new OEM Activation 3.0 (OA 3.0) mechanism and has been designed to combat piracy and, according to my OEM contacts, makes it easier for OEMs to order new keys from Microsoft, and even return unused keys back to Microsoft._

So, my key is really stored on the BIOS. The question is if there is any way to replace or delete it.


----------



## johnb35

Try the procedure here.

http://www.windows7hacker.com/index...windows-8-product-key-to-complete-activation/


----------



## raphaelmagno

johnb35, the procedure you posted doesn't work for me because it changes only the key of the currently installation, not the one stored on the BIOS.

But... I solved it on the old school way!

After clicking "install" on the Win8 DVD boot screen I started pressing all the "F keys" (functions keys), as fast as I could. One of them prevented it to look for the product key on the Bios. I started the installation processes without entering any key, it was asked only by the end of the process.

SOLVED! =D

Thank u guys!


----------



## StrangleHold

Gald you got it working. Going to use that as a reference from now if it happens. Just start pushing all the F keys, lol.


----------



## ohiboca

raphaelmagno said:


> johnb35, the procedure you posted doesn't work for me because it changes only the key of the currently installation, not the one stored on the BIOS.
> 
> But... I solved it on the old school way!
> 
> After clicking "install" on the Win8 DVD boot screen I started pressing all the "F keys" (functions keys), as fast as I could. One of them prevented it to look for the product key on the Bios. I started the installation processes without entering any key, it was asked only by the end of the process.
> 
> SOLVED! =D
> 
> Thank u guys!



Sr guy, I tried to press the Fn key, but not it is still above error.

Pls kindly help me.

Thks!


----------



## raphaelmagno

I mean the keys F1, F2, ..., F12. Not the Fn key.


----------

